

The Inductive Deductive Schism - skmurphy
http://flowchainsensei.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/the-inductive-deductive-schism/

======
skmurphy
Interesting perspective that a business person tends to ask 1\. Do we trust
them? 2\. Will it suit our business? 3\. Do we understand it? 4\. Will it
work?

while technologists tend to proceed from "Will it work?" toward "Do we trust
them?"

